# EYE - Nova Eye Medical



## Lachlan6 (4 November 2005)

Think I have spotted a head and shoulders reversal on the weekly chart. Broken through resistance at $0.34, next resistance at $0.44. There has also been positive divergence with the RSI whilst OBV is healthy. Pretty good fundamentals for this company and the upside looks fine. Probably going to buy some today at $0.39. Can any one else spot that head and shoulders reversal? Cheers, Lachie


----------



## bizmark (14 March 2006)

G'day everyone,

ELX looks to be on the move this week with very few sellers wanting to part with their goods.


----------



## Lachlan6 (14 March 2006)

G'Day bizmark. Couldnt agree more with your verdict on ELX. I have been watching this stock now for a long time and posted back last year on 4th of November when it went through overhead resistance closing at 40.5c on weekly chart. I said the next resistance would be 44c, which turned out to be close with resistance encountered at 46.5c. However since forming a new higher low at 38c earlier this year, ELX has stormed back up and consequently broken through its most crucial resistance at 46.5c. However even more positively, is it has done it on big volume, have a look at today for example. 58c and plently more to come I think with ELX. In fact I would put the next resistance at 79c, the 50% retracement level from mid 2002 highs to the May 2005 low. Strength to strength with ELX.


----------



## piggybank (9 January 2014)

Long, long time between drinks

Ellex Completes Acquisition of Canaloplasty Business - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=ELX&E=ASX&N=776953


----------



## piggybank (13 January 2014)

Up 20% in just 2 business days

131128 - Ellex AGM Presentation

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=ELX&E=ASX&N=770800


----------



## System (3 July 2020)

On July 3rd, 2020, Ellex Medical Lasers Limited (ELX) changed its name and ASX code to Nova Eye Medical Limited (EYE).


----------

